# Sex Azureus



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

it's a year old now. I need a mate. What do you think?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm guessing male due to his back & toe pads...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

same here, does look to be male


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

How old is this specimen?

The back suggests male, but to me the toepads arn't defined enough to be considered 'male'.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

he's a year old. I was kind of leaning toward male myself, I just wanted some reassurance.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Its kinda hard to tell by those pictures. I usually just look at the toe pads, maybe post a clear pic of the frot toes.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That third picture is focused on the frogs front toe pads. Toe pads look like a male in person to me, I just wanted some extra input.


----------

